# Dry Yeast Type



## maddog (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm about to start my second batch of SP. I dont have a slurry available. I normally use Lavlin EC 1118, but the local brew shop is out. I have Lavlin K1-V1116 and Red Start Pastuer Champagne on hand. If I remeber correctly they had most of the main varieties of Red Star or Lavlin at the store. I liked the batch made with EC 1118. Looking for something similar. Easier to ferment with lower nutrient and resistant to SO2. Will one of these work?


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 1, 2012)

maddog said:


> I'm about to start my second batch of SP. I dont have a slurry available. I normally use Lavlin EC 1118, but the local brew shop is out. I have Lavlin K1-V1116 and Red Start Pastuer Champagne on hand. If I remeber correctly they had most of the main varieties of Red Star or Lavlin at the store. I liked the batch made with EC 1118. Looking for something similar. Easier to ferment with lower nutrient and resistant to SO2. Will one of these work?


 
red star champagne is essentially the same strain as ec-1118, therefore would be your best choice of substitution....


----------

